# 9mm Carbines?



## Thanatos

Anyone have good suggestions for a reasonably priced 9mm carbine, preferably AR-style (though I am open to other suggestions)?

I've been toying with the idea of saving up for one....I really want a long gun, just to shoot at the range for fun, however there aren't any ranges nearby (that I'm aware of anyway) where I could shoot a traditional rifle caliber. The range I go to has a rental AR chambered for 9mm but I haven't shot it yet.

Any input would be appreciated :watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Colt and Bushmaster make a 9mm AR type carbine. You're looking at about 1,100 to 1,600 to buy outright. You can get the parts and bui8ld your own though and save some. I see the lowers and uppers on gunbroker all the time.


----------



## dosborn

+1 Devils if you have the funds. Marlin makes a Camp carbine (may be classified as rifle) in 9mm that is more affordable.

I know I will get scalded for this, but Hi-Point makes a 9mm cabine. A buddy of mine has one and has not had any problems with it. It's actually very accurate too. The action felt a little sloppy but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Thanatos

DevilsJohnson said:


> You can get the parts and build your own though and save some. I see the lowers and uppers on gunbroker all the time.


This may sound like a stupid question.......ok, it will sound like a stupid question, but since I don't know I'll ask it anyway. When you say the lowers and uppers, is that ALL you need? Meaning, like if I bought a lower and upper, should each of those have all their respective parts, or is it just like a basic building block that I'm going to have to add a lot more parts to?

Sorry, but I really have no experience with carbines...if I don't ask I will never know :mrgreen:


----------



## James NM

If I was in the market for a cheap 9mm carbine, I'd take a serious look at the Keltec Sub-2000. http://www.kel-tec-cnc.com/sub2000.htm


----------



## Todd

Thanatos said:


> This may sound like a stupid question.......ok, it will sound like a stupid question, but since I don't know I'll ask it anyway. When you say the lowers and uppers, is that ALL you need? Meaning, like if I bought a lower and upper, should each of those have all their respective parts, or is it just like a basic building block that I'm going to have to add a lot more parts to?
> 
> Sorry, but I really have no experience with carbines...if I don't ask I will never know :mrgreen:


Some are stripped and others are complete. Prices obviously will obviously vary because of that.


----------



## gmaske

James NM said:


> If I was in the market for a cheap 9mm carbine, I'd take a serious look at the Keltec Sub-2000. http://www.kel-tec-cnc.com/sub2000.htm


That looks like fun and no sticker shock in the bargin! :smt033


----------



## kg333

dosborn said:


> I know I will get scalded for this, but Hi-Point makes a 9mm cabine. A buddy of mine has one and has not had any problems with it. It's actually very accurate too. The action felt a little sloppy but you get what you pay for.


To be honest, I've heard much better things about their carbine than their handguns, and considering the OP is looking for something just to have fun with, it might be the ticket.

That Kel Tec also looks very nice though...decisions decisions... :smt033

KG


----------



## Rupert

Doesn't Ruger make one?


----------



## rfawcs

I have a Ruger PC-9 9mm carbine; it was relatively inexpensive and uses Ruger 9mm pistol magazines. Ruger doesn't make them anymore, but they're still available on the secondary market. The trigger sucks.



Marlin makes a 9mm carbine, called the Camp Carbine, I believe. They may be out of production as well. They're similar to the Ruger model.

I bought a Beretta 9mm carbine to thread for a suppressor, but long story short, it didn't work out. It uses 92-FS magazines and is a nice shooter. I would recommend this to anyone looking for a 9mm carbine. They cost about $750 here in MD now.



I built an AR-15 9mm carbine from scratch; stripped lower, lower parts kit, grip, stock, DPMS-type 9mm hammer. I chose a magazine block from Brownells that uses Uzi 9mm mags (they're pretty cheap to buy); there are other ways to go. After the lower was built (it was really easy to do so), I ordered a 16-inch barrel 9mm carbine upper from Rock River Arms, pinned them together, and went shooting. It was that easy. Altogether, with one magazine, I have about $900 into it. I saved $150-200 at least, and learned a LOT about AR-15s in the process. I've removed the flash suppressor and installed a thread adaptor for my 9mm suppressor.



The best thing about building one yourself is it ends up exactly the way you want it. AR-15.com has an extensive thread, including photos, on how to do it, including information on the different types of magazine blocks. There are other sources as well. A little reasearch will answer all your guestions. E-mail me also, if you want.

Good luck with your quest.


----------



## Thanatos

Thanks everybody. I looked at the Kel-Tec and the Hi Point.....while the prices are nice, honestly they are just freaking ugly, at least to me anyway. Maybe it shouldn't, but the look matters a bit to me and I just don't think I'd be happy with them.

I really like your Beretta there rfawcs. That might be a good pick for me to start out with, since you said it uses 92 mags....just so happens I'm planning a Beretta 92FS for my next handgun purchase, so being able to share the mags between the two would be nice. I think I may go with that as a starter then build an AR-15 later, as I really do like the AR-15s.


----------



## Thanatos

Quick question on the Beretta CX4.....I watched a review on YouTube to kinda see the gun in action til I get the chance to shoot one, and the reviewed led me to believe that you have to get a magazine kit to convert it to accept Beretta 92 mags as opposed to the CX4 and PX4 mags. Everything I have read before says it accepts Beretta 92 mags, period. Can anyone tell me which is the case? Will I have to do a conversion or will it take 92 mags out of the box?


----------



## rfawcs

My magazines fit both my 92FS pistol and my carbine. The Beretta website will confirm this.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Thanatos said:


> This may sound like a stupid question.......ok, it will sound like a stupid question, but since I don't know I'll ask it anyway. When you say the lowers and uppers, is that ALL you need? Meaning, like if I bought a lower and upper, should each of those have all their respective parts, or is it just like a basic building block that I'm going to have to add a lot more parts to?
> 
> Sorry, but I really have no experience with carbines...if I don't ask I will never know :mrgreen:





dosborn said:


> I know I will get scalded for this, but Hi-Point makes a 9mm cabine. A buddy of mine has one and has not had any problems with it. It's actually very accurate too. The action felt a little sloppy but you get what you pay for.


 eh..I have a friend that has been trying to sell me one for a while. I tell him I don't want a gun that looks like it comer off the set of Planet of the Apes. It actually shoots pretty well. I just have not been in the market for a 9mm rifle with ammo like 7.62x39 and 223 so cheap. As the prices have been rising I have thought about actually getting or or building one on an AR platform.


----------

